# Post your Halloween Art



## goobiegoo

WOW! So colourful yet so creepy looking!! I love it!!!


----------



## krissibex

OMG i looooooooooooovvvvvvveee these!! The colors and graphics are amazing. I just love it!!


----------



## estertota

Wonderful, did you paint it? What programme did you use?


----------



## rigo

LOVE the color usage!!!!


----------



## brucedude

Those are great!! Love 'em!


----------



## ondeko

I've got a glass tile of this in the kiln at school. It'll be done firing and cooled over the weekend but I can't pick it up until next Friday because it's part of my midterm portfolio. It's a transparent version of this one I did last year


----------



## KillerPumpkins

ondeko said:


> I've got a glass tile of this in the kiln at school. It'll be done firing and cooled over the weekend but I can't pick it up until next Friday because it's part of my midterm portfolio. It's a transparent version of this one I did last year


This is very cool! Love the fact that it is done on a tile. Thanks for sharing. KP


----------



## KillerPumpkins

estertota said:


> Wonderful, did you paint it? What programme did you use?


I start with a pencil sketch and then pain in Photoshop.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

krissibex said:


> OMG i looooooooooooovvvvvvveee these!! The colors and graphics are amazing. I just love it!!


Thank you krissibex!! 
This art is a personal project of mine, hence it's name, "KillerPumpkins"


----------



## ondeko

KillerPumpkins said:


> This is very cool! Love the fact that it is done on a tile. Thanks for sharing. KP


Thanks. I wanted deeper colors in both the silhouette and the sunset, but working with glass powders takes some practice to get it layered deep enough to give the tone you want. The next piece may not have as solid a silhouette as I hoped for, but the colors in the sunset are certainly going to be deeper. I really layered it on so we'll see. Once I see how the finished piece turns out I'll try another version to see if I can get it to look more like the original color study I did for it. I use the color study as my avatar.


----------



## estertota

KillerPumpkins amazing!!!


----------



## Angelique_NM

*My Halloween Artwork*

This was an entry into the 2010 Gawler Show Painting Competition. This is an acrylic painting on stretched canvas. I am going to incorporate it into my Halloween decorating this year 










angelique_nm


----------



## ondeko

angelique--Nice work. It has a vague sort of Dia de los Muertos look to me. It might just be that it has eyes. Do you plan to use it in a haunt or just as a decoration?


----------



## Angelique_NM

*My Other Halloween Artwork*

Thanks ondeko  I'm going to use it for interior decorations, it's not treated for exterior use especially with this Halloween when it's meant to rain lol 

A couple of other acrylic paintings that will be up around the place that I entered into another painting competition. 










The first one has Trick or Treat and Happy Halloween painted onto the sides since it is a thick edged stretched canvas. The antique white painted part had a crackle paint effect which had a darker colour beneath. The painting is a kind of window within a monster's mouth and its mouth is in the shape of a pumpkin 

angelique_nm


----------



## joossa

Here is something I created years ago... Construction paper and watercolors....

(Date on picture does not indicate date of creation.)


----------



## Lenore

This is a cool topic, I love halloweeny art! You all have made so halloween-feeling art-pieces. Talented ppl here!  joossa, I really like the sky on your piece. Beautiful colors.

I don´t post my art here because I already did post it few weeks ago when halloween-art topic wasn´t born yet. But you can see my halloween pin ups here if you like: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/95753-undead-pin-up-gals.html

Keep posting art, I might do so too if I get inspiration for more paintings/drawings. So much other things to do (party next weekend)!


----------



## ondeko

Lenore--Love the pin ups. Have you considered rendering them in a flatter style along the lines of Old School tattoo flash? Think Sailor Jerry. I've got some sketches for a couple glass pieces along those lines but with the weather playing rough with my haunt plans i don't have the time to try them out right now.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Lenore said:


> This is a cool topic, I love halloweeny art! You all have made so halloween-feeling art-pieces. Talented ppl here!  joossa, I really like the sky on your piece. Beautiful colors.
> 
> I don´t post my art here because I already did post it few weeks ago when halloween-art topic wasn´t born yet. But you can see my halloween pin ups here if you like: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/95753-undead-pin-up-gals.html
> 
> Keep posting art, I might do so too if I get inspiration for more paintings/drawings. So much other things to do (party next weekend)!


I love these pin-ups! Great work!!


----------



## RCIAG

I did this ages ago, just ink & marker that I scanned & put a red background on, but it was Halloween card last year.



A skelly, once again, ink & marker





I haven't drawn anything in ages & I kinda miss it. It's all pens & markers, no computer stuff for me, at least not until afterwards. I do all kinds of stuff, mostly things that look like the pics above, everything from tikis to aliens.


----------



## ondeko

RCIAG--that vamp looks like it could be a good craft project mask for kids. You know the "cut this out and glue it to a tongue depressor" type of thing that's good for keeping children busy for 15 minutes so you can think. I mean, spend some quality time engaged in productive interactions with the kids. Yeah. that's what I meant.


----------



## DeadED

ondeko said:


> RCIAG--that vamp looks like it could be a good craft project mask for kids. You know the "cut this out and glue it to a tongue depressor" type of thing that's good for keeping children busy for 15 minutes so you can think. I mean, spend some quality time engaged in productive interactions with the kids. Yeah. that's what I meant.


LOL I am sorry but I still laughing at this oh so true statement.


----------



## ondeko

*transparent glass tile*










this is a variant of the image used as my avatar. I'll get a better photo after 10/31--got it out of the kiln this morning at class and wanted to share it now


----------



## ondeko

Did this in prismacolor screwing around waiting for the kiln to cycle down


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh thats very nice. I like the limited use of colour. Makes it all the more atmospheric.

Here's a couple of Photoshop artwork blends of mine that I made a few years back...


----------



## ondeko

Silver Spike--really nice work. I could never get the hang of digital art. I still do my graphics old school. On one hand it really limits the realism I can get because my drawing skills are ok, but not fantastic. OTOH, rendering something by hand has gained a sort of coolness about it. 

I'm taking another bite at the apple and putting together another scarecrow piece. It ought to come out of the kiln on Friday unless something goes wrong. i'll post a pic.


----------



## CatSkynr

All Styrofoam, Paint and PVC under Black Light.


----------



## RCIAG

Silver Spike said:


>


IT'S PETE FROM MAD MEN!! amirite?!? Didn't he play Connor on Angel? The first time I saw a rerun of Angel with him on it I almost fell on the floor because I had no idea it was the same guy!

The thing about Mad Men is that the people look so "period" it's hard to recognize them. It took me 4 years to realize that Pete's wife Trudy is one of the girls on Community!! To be fair, she was on Mad Men first, but still, she looks so different.

Anyhoo...I'm sure I could get the hang of digital stuff but I don't have the patience, the time or the right equipment. I'm sure it's easier with a tablet & not with desktop & a mouse.


----------



## Mizerella

here is a sketch I did that I plan to paint.... probably with oils. She is a witch that is all I know so far....













I am also kind of obsessed with Medusa and The Gorgons right now... so i sketched this. I plan to make a life size medusa prop this year.


----------



## chop shop

Catskyner, are those all lifesize "standee" type props? That a great idea!! Awesome.


----------



## chop shop

Here's a something I painted and like to use on Halloween. Its abot 20"x36" acrylic on pine.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Nice work Chop Shop!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Mizerella said:


> here is a sketch I did that I plan to paint.... probably with oils. She is a witch that is all I know so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also kind of obsessed with Medusa and The Gorgons right now... so i sketched this. I plan to make a life size medusa prop this year.


I love the sketches!! Very nice indeed. John KP


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here's a Halloween / Christmas transformation. I did this for my wife as her Halloween card and then decided to do a Xmas make-over on it.


----------



## estertota

Amazing 
Why you are so talented?


----------



## Nevergoback

Estertota, do not feel badly, I worked with commercial artists for 10 years and *none* of it rubbed off (and for three years I was _married_ to one.)

You guys are really amazing, keep it coming.


----------



## screamqueen1975

View attachment 15356



An oil painting I did awhile back...


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Ahhhhh...very nice indeed. Great contrast, texture and mood. John KP


----------



## z_thinman

KillerPumpkins said:


> I start with a pencil sketch and then pain in Photoshop.


Thats great stuff! I'm trying to paint like that in Photoshop, just taking awhile. I would appreciate any tuts you can think of. Other than that, keep up the great work....


----------



## z_thinman

chop shop said:


> Here's a something I painted and like to use on Halloween. Its abot 20"x36" acrylic on pine.


Pretty damn cool Chop Shop! Great craftsmanship....


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's a t-shirt design I did for the Ontario Haunters Club.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Uruk-Hai said:


> Here's a t-shirt design I did for the Ontario Haunters Club.


Awesome design and illustration!!! Great composition too! I want one!! 

No, but seriously if you want to do a trade here are my shirts.
















I have a short or long sleeve available.

Thanks
KP


----------



## z_thinman

Uruk-Hai said:


> Here's a t-shirt design I did for the Ontario Haunters Club.


Good work. Some impressive art & design here among spooks....


----------



## SonofJoker

I love this topic and all the art looks great! I have some Halloween art myself that I'll be sure to post once I get done moving into my new apartment. Again great job everyone!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here is piece I did for the "The Family Guy Artists’ Series". It was an exhibition of twenty artists with works inspired by the FOX series, Family Guy. 

The rest of the artists and the exhibition can be seen here: http://laluzdejesus.com/shows/currentshow/familyguy.htm


----------



## z_thinman

KillerPumpkins said:


> Here is piece I did for the "The Family Guy Artists’ Series". It was an exhibition of twenty artists with works inspired by the FOX series, Family Guy.
> 
> The rest of the artists and the exhibition can be seen here: http://laluzdejesus.com/shows/currentshow/familyguy.htm


Killer skills Killer Pumpkins! Havn't been to that gallery yet, but I am familiar with it. Impressive....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great stuff!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Wow! There's a whole pumpkin patch of great Halloween art in this thread!
Mine are digital art and part of the art is the short bio that is written up for each

here are a couple of my favorites - hope you enjoy...


Click on the "The Bona Lisa" to read about her...



Click on the "Black Blossom Eyes" to read...



Click on "SOOMANIK MOR, The HYENA FACED MININION" to read...



Here are the rest of my Halloween Dark Arts
Thanks for looking!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

KillerPumpkins said:


> Here's a Halloween / Christmas transformation. I did this for my wife as her Halloween card and then decided to do a Xmas make-over on it.


I think all your stuff is killer! but the skull snowfakes in this one blew me away!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*awesome work!!*



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Wow! There's a whole pumpkin patch of great Halloween art in this thread!
> Mine are digital art and part of the art is the short bio that is written up for each
> 
> here are a couple of my favorites - hope you enjoy...
> 
> 
> Click on the "The Bona Lisa" to read about her...
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the "Black Blossom Eyes" to read...
> 
> 
> 
> Click on "SOOMANIK MOR, The HYENA FACED MININION" to read...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my Halloween Dark Arts
> Thanks for looking!


I love these!! The story behind the Hyena Faced Minion was especially good. I checked out your others too. Really nice work and very spooky too!! KP


----------



## Curlgoddess

Wow!!! Lots of really great work here!! I love seeing other people's Halloween art =)

Here's my most recent. I just started painting Halloweenish pictures. It keeps me busy when I'm not building new props.


----------



## hallorenescene

everyones art is amazing. love everything i'm seeing.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Curlgoddess said:


> Wow!!! Lots of really great work here!! I love seeing other people's Halloween art =)
> 
> Here's my most recent. I just started painting Halloweenish pictures. It keeps me busy when I'm not building new props.



I really like the graphic style here. Your choice of using a monotone scheme is very cool. Great work!! KP


----------



## pumpkinman

Let me see if I can get this uploaded right


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here is a simple animation I made in photoshop. Very simple but fun.


----------



## ter_ran

KillerPumpkins said:


> Here is a simple animation I made in photoshop. Very simple but fun.


*Hey KP,
What program do you use to make all the great graphics you always have? I would like to make one myself one of these days... *


----------



## KillerPumpkins

ter_ran said:


> *Hey KP,
> What program do you use to make all the great graphics you always have? I would like to make one myself one of these days... *


I use Photoshop for all my work. Basically I scan in a pencil drawing and color away. 
I particularly like the airbrush feature. It is very realistic and similar to traditional airbrushing. I look forward to seeing your creation!!


----------



## hallorenescene

all your pictures are beautiful killer


----------



## ter_ran

*Excellent job to all! Thanks for the reply KP! I do not have photoshop but I do have gimp which is similar. Hope I can do something special like this too! *


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here is a recent piece I gave a face lift too! I did it about 6 years ago. Since then I have gotten better finding my digital style so I gave it a make-over this year. Here is the poem that accompanied it's debut in 2005!

Moonlit crimsons and flickering rubies
beckoning Fall is here

Prismatic disguises heed sinful expression
that something more evil is near

Spreading through hillsides and into the woods
commencing the dawn of the season

The colors speak loudly as if to forewarn us
of natures impending treason

Restless Fall breezes command your attention
and summon internal fears

Scarlet delusions of blood stained confusions
Warn us that Red October is here!


----------



## hallorenescene

awesome killer, as usual. and the poem speaks loud. i love it


----------



## Mizerella

I love your stuff Killer! The colors are so vibrant. My sister uses photoshop for her illustrating jobs. I have always wanted to get it and try. It looks fascinating but also pretty challenging. 


I used to like drawing children with pumpkins instead of heads. 










and skellis having a good time

















If you haven't noticed I am an Edward Gorey fan.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Mizerella
Thank you for your comment. I love the pencils you did! Very nice how the emotion and character comes out from the skeletons too. Very nice work! 

Being a graphic designer led me to start using Photoshop for my KillerPumpkins illustration work. I knew the program very well but mostly for photo manipulation and retouch. We are talking late 1980's here!

Here's a great way to learn how to create good colorful art in Photoshop.

I started by scanning in my hand painted/airbrushed pieces to clean up some edges and even out some colors and gradations. It quickly evolved to me scanning in JUST the pencil drawings and coloring from scratch. 

I still and will always draw my concepts first in pencil. I love using pencil. It's a great medium to explore and build an idea. Hope this helps!

Give it a try!!


----------



## z_thinman

Hey Mr. Killer,
You must use a tablet I'm sure? Was wondering which you use and which you'd recommend? (Keeping in mind I'm at a beginners budget) Your talent for color is truly a talent! Best wishes in 2011...


----------



## KillerPumpkins

z_thinman said:


> Hey Mr. Killer,
> You must use a tablet I'm sure? Was wondering which you use and which you'd recommend? (Keeping in mind I'm at a beginners budget) Your talent for color is truly a talent! Best wishes in 2011...


Thanks Z Thinman!!
Well, believe it or not I do not use a tablet! I have one though. It's a Wacom Intuis 4. My son uses it more than I do. They go for between $300.00 -$400.00. Wacom makes a smaller tablet called Bamboo. This is much cheaper and a great way to get used to using tablets.
I think tablets are best for artists that are using freehand techniques. If you like to paint or draw with strokes then a tablet is a great transition to painting on the computer.
The way I do my illustrations doesn't really justify using a tablet, at least not yet. Basically there are no freehand strokes or textures in my work. Everything is calculated using pen paths, selections and fills and some filters here and ther. I often use a freehanded stroke when airbrushing but always within a selection so the end result is more calculated and controlled. This technique I use is what gives my work it's recognizable style. Basically a combination of a 2D, 3D and animation look to it.

It's not like I meant this to be either. It's always an evolution for all artists to find where they feel most comfortable. Oh and did I mention just being STUBBORN and the old saying, You can't teach an old dog new tricks. All and ALL, I have found something that is working for me. YAY! Finally!

But remember one thing for sure, Practice makes perfect in anything you do no matter how difficult it feels at first.

Hope this helps!! KP 
Have a great 2011 as well!!


----------



## wiccanlord

*pumpkins*

i have to say your killer pumpkin art is first class,the colours you use are really good,karldon


----------



## z_thinman

KillerPumpkins said:


> Thanks Z Thinman!!
> Well, believe it or not I do not use a tablet! I have one though. It's a Wacom Intuis 4. My son uses it more than I do. They go for between $300.00 -$400.00. Wacom makes a smaller tablet called Bamboo. This is much cheaper and a great way to get used to using tablets.
> I think tablets are best for artists that are using freehand techniques. If you like to paint or draw with strokes then a tablet is a great transition to painting on the computer.
> The way I do my illustrations doesn't really justify using a tablet, at least not yet. Basically there are no freehand strokes or textures in my work. Everything is calculated using pen paths, selections and fills and some filters here and ther. I often use a freehanded stroke when airbrushing but always within a selection so the end result is more calculated and controlled. This technique I use is what gives my work it's recognizable style. Basically a combination of a 2D, 3D and animation look to it.
> 
> It's not like I meant this to be either. It's always an evolution for all artists to find where they feel most comfortable. Oh and did I mention just being STUBBORN and the old saying, You can't teach an old dog new tricks. All and ALL, I have found something that is working for me. YAY! Finally!
> 
> But remember one thing for sure, Practice makes perfect in anything you do no matter how difficult it feels at first.
> 
> Hope this helps!! KP
> Have a great 2011 as well!!


Thanks for the words Killer and keep up what you're doing! Perhaps someday I will be out in SoCal to check out your works in person...


----------



## DeadTed

These two were my first try at using a drawing tablet. I had a pirate thing going on in 2008 and these are two props I wanted to make (which I did).


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Wow! First try!? These are really good. Nice detail!


----------



## scarey

I do not have any artwork stuff to share, definitely not as artistic as most =)..but I love Angelina Wrona artwork... =) ...its beautiful and dark...


----------



## hallorenescene

deadted, those are awesome.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*ScardyScapes*

Here is one of a series I am creating called ScardyScapes. This is the third in the series. Seems this one has become a template for multiple skies. It is very interesting how the whole concept changes with each sky. Not sure which one I like best but they all have something special about them.


----------



## kprimm

Man killer pumpkins, I just love your art work. The colors and scenes are almost mesmerizing. Feels like it pulls you right into a Halloween world. This is great stuff!


----------



## kprimm

Deadted that is awesome work, You should keep drawing every day.


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, i like the purple one the best, but they're all pretty


----------



## Fancy Dress

I think they are fantastic. Love the colours, they're brillant.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Happy Cinco de Mayo!!*

KillerPumpkins wishes you a Killer Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## KillerPumpkins

Awesome Pumpkins! Love the character of their faces. Nice display too! KP


----------



## Si-cotik

those are awesome neka


----------



## BooToYouToo

KillerPumpkins, your art is awe inspiring! Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

neka, i love your pumpkins.


----------



## ondeko

I was organizing my photos today and I found this photo of a 2 1/2" tall 3 part glass doll i made a few years ago. The style is very loosely based on Edward Gorey's or Chas. Addams art.


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, i love that doll a lot. that is the best piece you ever made. she is to sweet


----------



## kittyvibe

killerpumpkins, Ive so enjoyed and admired your work. Its so crisp, I love it. Are you using illustrator to make everything vector?


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

Silver Spike said:


> Oh thats very nice. I like the limited use of colour. Makes it all the more atmospheric.
> 
> Here's a couple of Photoshop artwork blends of mine that I made a few years back...


Oh Spike Spike Spike! God do I love Spike! *melting*

I know when I was first on the board I posted some of my art.....but I don't know if it's still here or if it went down. I know I removed my entire deviantart page due to theft. I'm working on a few right now while my baby sleeps.


----------



## ondeko

hallorenescene said:


> ondeko, i love that doll a lot. that is the best piece you ever made. she is to sweet


Thanks! she was 'adopted' by a goth couple who drove a white hearse and keep her in a tiny silver coffin they had another artist make for her. Too cool.

I've been meaning to start making these dolls again but keep getting stuck making more, umm, "mainstream" items to pay the bills. I've got a design drafted for a boy in a school uniform with a skull as a soccer ball.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

kittyvibe said:


> killerpumpkins, Ive so enjoyed and admired your work. Its so crisp, I love it. Are you using illustrator to make everything vector?


Hello kittyvibe! Thanks!!!!! I use photoshop for most my art. Working in a very hi resolution, high contrasts and color opposites helps to make my art pop while maintaining crisp lines. I am always evolving and finding new ways to find that perfect mood of light and shadow. Thanks!! KP


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

for some reason I'm in a big block for Halloween art. All I've been painting lately is Pokemon lol


----------



## kingwood asylum

www.flickr.com/photos/kirkfuson/4075073559/in/set-72157624871135860

Kirk designed this flyer for us to pass out in '09.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

Just finished this baby. I'm into chibis now that I've figured out how to use Paint Tools Sai. By the way, I'm selling custom chibis for only $3 if anyone is interested, send me a private message.

This is my chibi of Samhain Voodoo, my alter ego lol. http://samhain-voodoo.deviantart.com/#/d3hfwlw


----------



## Uath

Here are three from my last completed gallery. I'm working on a new Gallery now, check it out:

http://ghastlydoor.com/gallery-11/


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Hey Uath, Your art is fantastic. I love the line work and style very much. 
Very unique style too!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

uath, those are very cool. the middle one is my fave


----------



## Uath

Thanks guys. I just draw freehand with a Uniball pen, no pencil. Whatever happens, happens, I have no plan.

Here's an earlier one. It's called The Winter King:










Here's one of my latest, King Hrothgar Enters The Marsh (King Hrothgar is the old king from Beowulf. This scene is from his younger days):










I love your stuff also, both the Halloween imagery and the cool colors.


----------



## hallorenescene

2 more nice ones. still like the middle one best


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

Those would make some pretty sweet tattoos


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

Not meaning to double post but I just finished this:
http://samhain-voodoo.deviantart.com/#/d3hkot6
It's a redo of an older piece and I'm pretty proud of how it came out. What do you guys think?


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> Not meaning to double post but I just finished this:
> http://samhain-voodoo.deviantart.com/#/d3hkot6
> It's a redo of an older piece and I'm pretty proud of how it came out. What do you guys think?


Love your work!! Very colorful and stylistic!! Gotta website?


----------



## hallorenescene

sam, i love your work too.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

Thank you, and the only website I have is Deviantart for the time being:

http://samhain-voodoo.deviantart.com/


----------



## kingwood asylum

Kirk drew these for one of our new logos.


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty wicked nice, king


----------



## kingwood asylum

hallorenescene said:


> pretty wicked nice, king


Thanks. He drew it free hand.


----------



## ondeko

I made these and a couple of other similar pieces this week


----------



## Atelier*Motives

Here's my most recent pieces.  








(this one's not finished)

















(acrylic on canvas)


----------



## Spats

Atelier,

You have an excellent sense of anatomy, proportion, posture and emotion in your work.
Keep it up.
Oh, and if acrylics become tedious, your style really lends itself to ink and watercolor, both of which you could command well since you have good brush control.

Ondeko, those are well done. I certainly hope you have a storefront online somewhere, like Etsy, because you could get a real following doing seasonal jewelry.


----------



## Si-cotik

beautiful ondeko...is glass fusing hard?

nice work atelier


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeco, very pretty. do you make eyeball earrings?
atlier, you are very talented. i love your pics


----------



## kallie

For my dia de los muertos birthday party I had in May


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice kallie


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Atelier*Motives 
Your art and technique is very good. Great pencil work too! KP


----------



## neka4ok

Curlgoddess i love your pumpkins!!!


----------



## neka4ok

killerpumpkins is my favorite picture


----------



## neka4ok

*Good Neighbor Policy*


----------



## hallorenescene

yikes, although it is well drawn, way to graphite and gory for me.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Batty!*

Here is a new piece I just finished called Batty!


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, i as always, love it


----------



## ondeko

Si-cotik said:


> beautiful ondeko...is glass fusing hard?
> 
> nice work atelier


Si-cotik: It's a pretty straight forward process. It helps to have a good digital kin controller otherwise you need to keep a close eye on it during firing. How far are you from the Atlanta area? I think there are a couple glass studios there that teach.


----------



## ondeko

Spats said:


> Atelier,
> 
> You have an excellent sense of anatomy, proportion, posture and emotion in your work.
> Keep it up.
> Oh, and if acrylics become tedious, your style really lends itself to ink and watercolor, both of which you could command well since you have good brush control.
> 
> Ondeko, those are well done. I certainly hope you have a storefront online somewhere, like Etsy, because you could get a real following doing seasonal jewelry.


Thanks Spats. I need to get some stuff posted to my etsy store but nothing is going to happen until after Oct 1st--I open my glass studio to the public for a studio sale and demonstrations that weekend. I'm getting interviewed by someone from the metro area paper on this Sat [9/17] so i need to make the studio presentable. Not a small task XD


----------



## ondeko

hallorenescene said:


> ondeco, very pretty. do you make eyeball earrings?
> atlier, you are very talented. i love your pics


Hallorenescene--I've got eyeballs on my 'to do' list. I'll post pics when i get them done.


----------



## James B.

Here are some sketches I did for some zombie prop ideas:


----------



## hallorenescene

james, those are awesome drawings. if you can turn them into props, you will have winners


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Great work James!!!


----------



## blackfog

Very nice indeed!


----------



## James B.

Thanks guys, I hope to make a few of them for the display this year. Kinda have one started.


----------



## ondeko

I made this yesterday.









I have a couple of other new glass pendants in my odds & ends album on my profile.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*A few funky Halloween gifs*

Here are a couple of simple gifs. Hopefully I will be posting a new piece just before Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, very sweet.
killer, i always love your stuff


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here is a new piece I just finished. It is called a trip Tich. That is when you can put two pictures side by side or head to toe and they produce a seamless continuation of the image.

This one's named "PRISM Break! Enjoy! KP


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goodness, that is amazing. i've never seen cards like that before.


----------



## 1031lover

Everyones work is completely amazing!! I am so jealous of people with real artistic talent. Here is something I painted on taped together butcher paper to cover our garage door, this is the best I can do. 













Close up on the window


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh 1031, that is so cute. i love the get out and especially the little hand print


----------



## ondeko

1031lover--Nothing wrong with your painting at all. In fact, you have a pretty good grasp of perspective--something i always seem to struggle with. don't sell yourself short.


----------



## 1031lover

Thanks so much for the encouragment guys, it means a lot coming from such talented people


----------



## Deathbat

Atelier*Motives said:


> Here's my most recent pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this one's not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (acrylic on canvas)


Atelier... I love your Witchy pic! You are so very talented!


----------



## ondeko

Atelier--do you do any tattoo flash?


----------



## Smiter




----------



## ondeko

Just did this this week. It's fused glass. I sifted black powdered glass onto clear sheet over white sheet. It's a portrait of Karloff based on the Frankenstein poster. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Si-cotik

beautiful as usual, Ondeko!


----------



## hallorenescene

smiter, that is scary. and it looks real. yikes
ondeko, it's very nice. different from your usual designs.


----------



## jwproductions

*Hautned Mansion Paintings*

Just started in October this year painting the HM Portraits... Hopefully will have them all painted by this next Halloween... Also working on the 13 hour clock and in the middle of sculpting the Candle holding Gargoyles... All of this will be going into one of my rooms that will be a pretty awesome Haunted Mansion Room... Enjoy


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Killer worl!*

Hey there jwproductions
Your paintings are great!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your room when finished. KP


----------



## jwproductions

Thank You Killer Pumpkins really like your artwork as well!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

jw, fantastic artwork.


----------



## jwproductions

Thank you for the complement hallorenescene


----------



## 22606

I totally forgot about this thread. The additions are great

Neither is new, but I was urged to post some art, so here goes...

Please ignore the chicken-scratch on the side (the pen was dying, so I occasionally did that to make sure it still had 'life' left in it).









One of my favorite wrestlers. Kane is a whackjob, so I figured that this would be a fitting place to debut my sketch of his original look, too


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, they are good. nice job on all of them. i love to draw, but faces are hard, you did good there. i can appreciate the skill. and go figure one is of a wrestler.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Oh my! WoW! This thread is simply Amazing folks! Stunning Art everyone, geeze we have soooo much talent here it's mindblowing!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, they are good. nice job on all of them. i love to draw, but faces are hard, you did good there. i can appreciate the skill. and go figure one is of a wrestler.


Thank you, hallo. I appreciate it very much. You're right, faces are among the most difficult to do; it usually takes more than a few tries to get things right Compared to most of the art here, I _really_ feel like an amateur


----------



## El Cucuy

Here's one I painted and gave to my wife for Mother's Day
It's my rendition from an original done by a local artist.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Nice work El Cucuy!! Great painterly style and texture.


----------



## 22606

Very cool painting, El Cucuy.


----------



## hallorenescene

very well drawn and painted


----------



## KillerPumpkins

I am really impressed with all the art in this thread. A great place to share with people with mutual talents and likes. An honor to be part of the reindeer games here. 

It's been a while since I posted anything new so I'm gonna drop a few Hallow-Day pieces I finished within the last few months. 

I hope you like.


----------



## Nox Requiem

Here's a link to my gallery full of Halloween or general dark-themed artwork: http://www.thenoctrium.com/dark-art/


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Nice work Nox. Love the feel and medium you use.


----------



## hallorenescene

killer pumpkin, these last 2 you did are awesome. both of them.
nax, really nice stuff. there were a few that i really got into


----------



## ssflipo13

KP those last two were sweet! I really like how you put the skulls into the snowflakes. And the jester hat just made me smile. I love it!

Here`s a little something i did on photoshop with my bat pic hope you all like it


----------



## hallorenescene

vibrant, it's very vibrant


----------



## jwproductions

Hey Killer Pumpkins... Finished up the other two of the stretching paintings but ran into a prob... In painting the first two I did not take into consideration of size since I was not sure about making a HM room... Now that I have finished the second 2 of the paintings I am now having to repaint the first two in order for them to fit into the space. Here are the second of the two " Quicksand and Dynamite " Once I repaint the the other 2 AGAIN, I will post those also. Cheers...http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=125829&stc=1&d=1346538396


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> vibrant, it's very vibrant


Haha. Yes, it is. Very cool, though


Great paintings, jwproductions


----------



## jwproductions

Thank You Garthgoyle... I really appreciate it!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Hey there jwproductions! I have not been here for a while. All I can say is WOW! Your paintings are absolutely beautiful. MASTERPIECES! I will look out for the otherswhen they are finished. Awesome work!!! KP


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Killer Kat*

This is a new piece just completed and dedicated to my cat Jimmy. Although Jimmy was a sweet and loving cat I decided to reincarnate his now, dark soul, into the world of KillerPumpkins. Here he will forever be immortalized as he joins the ranks in my series, "Punkinz".
I hope you enjoy!


----------



## hallorenescene

killer pumpkis, ahhhh, that is so sweet. this is another fine piece. my favorite though is your jester one. i would buy a box of those if i knew how to do it.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Thank you hallorenescene!! Everything on my website is always available as an 11 x 14 matted print. Even if it is not in my store. If you are interested in anything just email me!

Thank you for your interest in my work! Have a great weekend. KP


----------



## 22606

I love that, KillerPumpkins As always, excellent work.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here is another new piece. I love the nature and ambient light in this one. 
Now on to something much less cheerful. Thanks! KP


----------



## Kelloween

I did this one last year..wasn't one of my favorites


----------



## hallorenescene

wow kello, i think it is excellant
killer, i keep visiting your website, but what i want is cards, and the pics i want you sell as pics. i'll keep checking back though


----------



## 22606

Kelloween said:


> I did this one last year..wasn't one of my favorites


Really? I think that it looks great, Kelloween.


----------



## jwproductions

Hello KP,
I am posting all of the New Haunted Mansion Stretching Paintings that I now have finished. These are the 4 that will be hung in my HM room. These turned out to be 8' x 3' once I have framed them they will be about 10' x 5' perfect for the walls I have built for my office. Working on the Changing Portraits now but also have a twist on the other portraits that hang in HM. The ones in HM are cool but I am re-creating some that I think will really make the Changing Portrait wall look awesome!! I will post them as I finish them up. I also found a really awesome video loop that has 5 different video decomposition portraits... You have to use a flat screen tv turned on its side and put a frame around it. They are AMAZING!!! I am really excited about all of it.


----------



## Kelloween

those are great!


----------



## jwproductions

Hey KP,
A little off subject but just wanted to show you a couple of my realism paintings I did of "The Magic Castle" Disney World. These paintings take quite a while to paint and are extremely detailed. I also paint portraits of people those, at about 10foot is hard to tell if it is a photo or painting... Those take a good 3 weeks to paint. 

One of the realism paintings I painted of a boy that I took photos of when I was on location in Sao Paulo, Brazil. A friend has a team that rescues Children off the streets, "Called Pack Children" Many of them are hunted by the Police and killed for a price, by the merchants. This one boy we rescued I shot a Huge series of photos of him. When I got the photos home and enlarged them to see all of the detail I found that I could see a shadow of me, shooting photo, in his eyes. I detail the paintings so much that I painted the Silhouette of me in his eyes. Cheers


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Killer Work*



jwproductions said:


> Hey KP,
> A little off subject but just wanted to show you a couple of my realism paintings I did of "The Magic Castle" Disney World. These paintings take quite a while to paint and are extremely detailed. I also paint portraits of people those, at about 10foot is hard to tell if it is a photo or painting... Those take a good 3 weeks to paint.
> 
> One of the realism paintings I painted of a boy that I took photos of when I was on location in Sao Paulo, Brazil. A friend has a team that rescues Children off the streets, "Called Pack Children" Many of them are hunted by the Police and killed for a price, by the merchants. This one boy we rescued I shot a Huge series of photos of him. When I got the photos home and enlarged them to see all of the detail I found that I could see a shadow of me, shooting photo, in his eyes. I detail the paintings so much that I painted the Silhouette of me in his eyes. Cheers
> View attachment 114776
> View attachment 114777


WOW! I am in awe of your precision workmanship! You must be professional at this. To good to just be a hobby although I know many who's hobbies are at professional grade do it for just the love of it. Have you ever heard of Disney Underground? This is a compilation of works by other artists and their take on anything Disney. Here is a link to Acme Archives where you can see some of it. 
http://www.acmearchivesdirect.com/category/484/Disney-Underground.html

It is fully sanctioned by Disney and licensed thru Acme Archives. You might be interested in this. Basically you submit your art and if accepted Acme will license to produce Gicleés and sell your work. You would get a 10% royalty for anything they sell, 10-20 artists proofs (numbered) and of course, bragging rights. I did it with them with a Family Guy series they had. Acme discovered me at Comic Con and asked if I would be interested and I was. It has definitely brought me more credibility and it was displayed in several galleries across the USA AND, like I said, the bragging rights are worth it alone.
see it here: http://killerpumpkins.com/familyguy/index.html

I can say this though. Whatever you are doing just keep doing. Your work is pristine and a joy to look at. Thank you for sharing.

I look forward to the changing portraits too!! KP


----------



## hallorenescene

jw, you do awesome work. they are wonderful. do keep us posted, thanks, 
so where are the photos of the boys? is that for real they do that?


----------



## jwproductions

Hello KP... Yes professional. I actually worked for Disney Studios 14 years as design Director TV sets. I went through 4 contracts many last 2. I continue to work, yes. I am registered and union represented but now just work Movie Productions. I started out as Illustration but I am severely ADHD and the repetition really got to me!.

My art History is LONG but in short, I was an artist very young. My parents were told that they should right away get me into programs that could inspire my art. My dad, very abusive Marine, severely pushed me in ways I don't even like to think about anymore. By my senior year in HS the furthest from my mind was being an artist. My profession was going to be acting. The road was going pretty well and started to land some good roles but a relationship put me in a tailspin that plunged me into a debit of 450,000.00,. We broke up and things continued to down fall until I was re-discovered in a florist shop in Down town L.A. By a friend who I had worked with before. The rest is history.

Yes Hallorenescene, This does occur in Brazil. I was working on a film in Sao Paulo. I had 3 days off and was asked by a friend of mine if I would like to tag along and see his work., I am an avid photographer, and love shooting on my days off. This day we were in a area that had many merchants, one of them we saw speaking, loudly, with an officer. The officer had a boy, maybe 7 or 8 who was kicking and screaming. The story really needs explaining from beginning to end but in shortening it lets just say the merchant's pay per head of these children because travelers are warned out of areas that have Pack's. I am sure you have seen them depicted in movies where large groups of children will find a vacationer beat them up and steal everything they have. They are not bad kids. The people in Brazil have such a large population they bear children they can't afford and leave them on the streets. It is these packs that rescue them, other young kids, they raise them to hunt and take food and money for the pack. 

The child we followed was taken to a woodsy area and if not for my friends quick thinking and as we drove toward the officer honking our horn the gun that was against the child's head would have been money in the officers pocket and the body dis-guarded. The only thing that I know now is that the boy was brought to USA and has a American/Brazilian family. He would be about 17 or 18 now.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Hello JWP!
Well I am not surprised at your art history at all. Your skill set is certainly obvious. Sorry to hear about the few bumps in your life but it seems you have done a great job of picking yourself back up. You have been around the block and it shows in your work for sure. The Brazilian boy paintings are just superb and the story behind it equally inspiring. Simply amazing work!

Since we are on the subject here is just a little about myself .

I have more of a graphic design background that has lead me into working for television, art direction and eventually owning a medium sized ad agency that was fairly successful for about 10 years. The introduction of computers and the weight of having employees eventually drove me out of the business and I downsized and have since been solo. I made some deep roots having been in Culver City, CA for over 40 years so finding work has not been to difficult but it has it's moments from time to time. My KillerPumpkins is another story altogether and is a product of my technical drawing, airbrush and black light days as a teenager and of course, love for Halloween. My graphic design and commercial skills have turned it into a project I am aiming for books, games, merchandising and eventually movie. It seems to be on it's way but most of all I am loving the ride. Still have to pay the bills but I see it being my full time job soon.

Thank you for sharing your work and past. I appreciate your candor too.

I really look forward to seeing those changing portraits. talk soon 
John


----------



## ramaries69

KillerPumpkins said:


> KillerPumpkins wishes you a Killer Cinco de Mayo!!


KP, your work is amazing! Cinco de mayo, made me chuckle! I loved, "hallow-pe~o title!!


----------



## hallorenescene

jw, you do have the gift. that young boys photo is georgous. i'm glad the young man made it out. how horrible. sounds like something out of an oliver twist movie. i hope they save many boys.


----------



## cre8orstouch

Have finished up now with all my June Halloween creations, I am invited to do a show in L.A. in October, so I am feverishly trying to add a bunch of items every month, let me know what you think? below you can see a set of four Vintage styled Halloween Character Bobble head dolls, along with a set of five Mini Halloween Character Candy Cup Lanterns, and also a Vintage styled Ghost Candy Pail Lantern.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*GREAT Halloween Art!*



cre8orstouch said:


> Have finished up now with all my June Halloween creations, I am invited to do a show in L.A. in October, so I am feverishly trying to add a bunch of items every month, let me know what you think? below you can see a set of four Vintage styled Halloween Character Bobble head dolls, along with a set of five Mini Halloween Character Candy Cup Lanterns, and also a Vintage styled Ghost Candy Pail Lantern.
> View attachment 115739
> View attachment 115740
> View attachment 115741


Very cool stuff!! Love the details. Is that show you are referring to in LA, Son of Monster Palooza? If so, I will see you there. Would love to see more of your work.
John Pelico
KillerPumpkins


----------



## cre8orstouch

It is a museum show near downtown, I will have to find out the name for you, i have it somewhere in all my mail, but slips my mind a t present, I am shipping everything there and wont be present for the show, but another artist freind will be taking care of everything foe me...


----------



## hallorenescene

cre8, those are fabulous. they should sell out fast


----------



## Laurie S.

I saw this piece at a local county schools art show last spring & absolutely LOVED it!!! Wish I could have bought it!!


----------



## Laurie S.

My son made this for the refrigerator after watching Ghostbusters one afternoon. It still makes me laugh...











That's some concentrated awesome, right there.


----------



## hallorenescene

laurie, those are so very cute


----------



## Coffin Joe

Wow ! Theres some KILLER works here. A few of mine......

































































































































​


----------



## hallorenescene

coffin joe, cool pictures. so where are these taken at?


----------



## Hollie H

I don't know if this counts, but I do digital art. Here a few.


----------



## Coffin Joe

Awesome stuff Holly ! 





hallorenescene said:


> coffin joe, cool pictures. so where are these taken at?


Thanks for the kind words. These are from a variety of locations in NY/PA/NJ. The third from last building is now a pro haunt near ,Phila, PA






.
Some more








































































































































.​


----------



## hallorenescene

coffin joe, those are great. your pictures are so well taken. the one that gets me the most is the chair one
hollie, those pictures are amazing


----------



## Hollie H

Very cool, Joe. I agree with Hallorene...the chair is super creepy. 
And thanks, Hallorene!


----------



## KillerPumpkins

*Winter Ancestree*

Here is a piece that was inspired by our ancestors. Even KillerPumpkins have a lineage they can look back on.


----------



## jwproductions

Really Awesome!!!



KillerPumpkins said:


> Here is a piece that was inspired by our ancestors. Even KillerPumpkins have a lineage they can look back on.


----------



## RedSonja

Joe, I love your photos, amazing work!

Everyone's art is so great!


----------



## Annea

Joe - that crumbling hospital is insanely creepy and I love the shillouttes in the twilight photo


----------



## hallorenescene

kiiller, i love it, but not as much as the two designs i purchased from you.


----------



## Dirtnap13

I did this from a still life using those plug-in light up JOLs and some candy.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Well, it's not much, but here is a cat I drew with a Halloween orange and black background.


----------



## hallorenescene

i like it dances. very nice


----------



## jwproductions

Hey Everyone.....

I am posting some progression photos of my rendition of Disney's "The Haunted Mansion" Dueling Ghosts Painting... These are progression photos I have taken from sketching to where I am now in the painting Process... I have them all posted on my HM Fan page on face book which has many DIY's, Photos, and HM fun facts... Hope you like the photos.... Cheers, The Grinning Raven


----------



## The Real Joker

Made this a while back in SumoPaint.

Hosted from my deviantart account.


----------



## scratch

Here are the first two pieces from my Halloween Blog-a-thon:


----------



## Nobody Owens

I've always been fond of Jamie Wyeth's paintings myself.









Warm Halloween










Self Portrait


----------



## LunaAntoinette

This is some Disney Halloween art I made this year. The inspiration came from the Mickey ghost used on a pin. The others are vampire Donald in bat form, witch Minnie Mouse in cat form, and Frankenstein Goofy. Please tell me what you think!


----------



## LunaAntoinette

This is a painting I did for my friend for Chanukah last year. The inspiration is from Jenny Chung's "pop snow white" digital art. My friend who I painted it for likes zombies so I zombiefied Snow for her. Please tell me what you think!


----------



## CoffinWorm

Most recent. :]


----------



## asjarvis

P.S. If you want to see some of my handcrafted Halloween items for sale, you can go to my Etsy shop below:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/AmySueCraft...ef=shop_search

(This will already show a search for all "Halloween" items in my shop to save you the trouble....)

I like to make marble art decor and marble tile drink coasters, so here is some of my Halloween art. The dictionary pages are from a vintage 1951 English dictionary.

Amy


----------



## hallorenescene

jwp, they are excellant
the real joker, they are very cute
scratch, those are wonderful
nobody, i can see why. i like them too
luna, i think they would make nice postage stamps for the month of oct.
coffin, i like the outcome of that photo. very eerie
asj, they are very nice. i'm sure you will sell a lot


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Just a little doodle I did last night while I was bored. :3


----------



## hallorenescene

dances, that is really cute. sorry you were bored. aren't you glad you could come here for a to do something.


----------



## Backfromthedead

Here is some artwork I have gathered over the years. The first two pictures are done by some of my students and the last is by the art teacher in my building. I had her draw me a zombie for my classroom on my whiteboard. She used only dry erase markers. I had to cover her work with plastic wrap so that it would not get damaged by my crazy students. Hope you like em


----------



## snigglez

scratch said:


> Here are the first two pieces from my Halloween Blog-a-thon:
> View attachment 133108
> 
> 
> View attachment 133109


Love them very awesome work very talented


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Some creations done with charcoal & pastels.


----------



## hallorenescene

back from the dead, there's some talent there
dr. very nice. i liked all of them


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Thank you. I hadn't done anything in a very, very Long time but decided to hit up the art supply store for some various mediums so I have a hobby for the winter. I was pleased with most of them for it being my first crack at drawing in probably 16 years.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

Here is a new piece I just finished. If there was one piece to best describe KillerPumpkins this might be it.

Grimacing, scowling, contorted expressions
Unhallowed satanic mutations
Wheezing and belching their deadly encounters
of sinister designed violations

Exhaling pure evil and oozing infection
Conditions that bless ill intention
A breeding ground, for the Killer Pumpkins
Renowned as a force to be reckoned

Heartless deformities, beckoning crookedness
imprison you into their spell
Give heed to these pumpkins with sinister grimace
As you step into Haven and Hell










Thank you and HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL!


----------



## Kmzthk

I really love the second one. The color using is great.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Here is a mummy girl I drew the other day. Mummies still count as Halloweenish, right?


----------



## hallorenescene

killer pumpkins, very nice as usual. i gave all the jester ones i bought from you to my halloween forum card exchange buddies. i was asked where i got them, they loved them. 
dances, yes, mummies are halloweenish. very nice picture


----------

